# ECU de Vehiculos Chinos



## GMUY (Abr 25, 2013)

Buenas, Mi inicio en el foro es para recopilar información sobre Ecu´s de vehículos, ya que en el medio es medio escaso conseguir información, tengo una ecu DELPHI MT20U2, que no consigo el esquema de cableado. Llego al taller con el problema de que no tiene da la señal a una de las bobinas de encendido, ( cilindros del medio) 1-4 si tienen chispa 2-3 no, al no tener información de cableado de la misma se hace difícil el diagnostico, se probo con otra ecu y funciona correctamente todo el cableado. descartando problema eléctrico y bobina


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 25, 2013)

¿ Cuantas bobinas posee el vehículo ?

Si posee 2 (O mas) revisar transistores de disparo.


----------



## GMUY (Abr 25, 2013)

Tiene 1 bobina doble, es todo smd en esta ecu, y sinceramente es la primera ecu de este tipo que abro, osea delphi los transistores don de encapsulado smd, y tiene 8 patas. y los medi y miden lo mismo


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 25, 2013)

GMUY dijo:


> Tiene 1 bobina doble, es todo smd en esta ecu, y sinceramente es la primera ecu de este tipo que abro, osea delphi los transistores don de encapsulado smd, y tiene 8 patas. y los medi y miden lo mismo



¿ Los mediste en la placa o los retiraste ?

Medir los transistores fuera de la PCB


----------



## GMUY (Abr 25, 2013)

si los medi fuera de la placa, en el caso de que fueran esos tr, cual seria la sustitucion?

Ademas, para estar seguro, despues de haber reparado la ecu, es banquearla pero sin el diagrama de conecciones es casi imposible.


----------



## franciscorlockwood (Abr 29, 2013)

en tal caso de estar bueno el transistor revisa su alimentacion y la señal que le llega


----------

